# Indoor arena



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

our indoor arena has sand in it and saw dust for the dust it helps for a while but after riding for a while it gets too dusty even with the door and window open! we are looking for a different way that isnt expensive!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Just water it with a hose before you start riding, works like a charm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

only problem with that is our barn has a 12' by 16' door thats open because we dont have a door for it yet so it would may freeze in there. its a little warmer then outside but right now we have 2 feet of snow and its going to get cold this week. we also want something easier then that something we can use in it like rubber but not expensive like it. so we dont have to water every time we want to use it.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Mag Chloride is often sprayed on to control dust around here. Arena RX is another one. It won't freeze and one application usually last all winter. Until you get rid of the saw dust, you will always have a problem.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Calcium Chloride. Available in a pellet form you can spread with a hand push grass fertilizer spreader.

May take a bit for the initial application but only need to add a couple of bags a year for upkeep.

Works like a charm.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you harrow it? Wet it and harrow just before you ride

Also I have heard of people using canola oil instead of water to reduce humidity in indoor arenas......seems like a very $$$$$ idea......


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I go to an arena that used playground mulch. Not dusty and as it breaks down they add more. It isn't deep either.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

My previous barn had a similar problem so they mounted sprinklers from the rafters, and bought two lengths of plug in heated hoses. The sprinklers were a good 4 feet below the lights and since they were angled away there was never any back spray and they drained completely after use in the winter, but just in case, the hoses were heated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

